

QANTAS A300 2008 incident - spikes in data caused computers to pitch down - teyc
http://www.atsb.gov.au/publications/investigation_reports/2008/aair/ao-2008-070.aspx

======
teyc
Summary:

While the aircraft was in cruise at 37,000 ft, one of the aircraft's three air
data inertial reference units (ADIRUs) started outputting intermittent,
incorrect values (spikes) on all flight parameters to other aircraft systems.
Two minutes later, in response to spikes in angle of attack (AOA) data, the
aircraft's flight control primary computers (FCPCs) commanded the aircraft to
pitch down. At least 110 of the 303 passengers and nine of the 12 crew members
were injured; 12 of the occupants were seriously injured and another 39
received hospital medical treatment.

